# Ask the person below a sexual question



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. It was quite enjoyable when she did it, which was pretty often.

Ever have a one night stand?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Sure. 

What's your magic number?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, what is a magic number referring to? 


What is the most amount of times you've masturbated in a single day?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably 4-5 times if I had to guess. 

What's the longest you've gone without masturbating?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> What's the longest you've gone without masturbating?


7 years.

Who do you think of when you pleasure yourself?


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

A. - 

Certain female celebs...
women I am interested in...
women I have fond memories of...
the mystery woman who has literally been haunting my dreams since I was a kid...

_**Your name here* *_- please inquire within for more info.


Q. - Oral sex - do you like giving or receiving - and why...


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Q. - Oral sex - do you like giving or receiving - and why...


In theory yes, but hasn't worked out in reality. Probably just a dire lack of experience.

*Do you like eye contact during sex?*


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

probably not, i havent been good at it in the past, im not good at it in general, unless they are fascinating on an intellectual or im trying to pry into their soul and figure them out. 

have you ever had sex in nature/outdoors deep in the woods?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Alice Alipheese said:


> probably not, i havent been good at it in the past, im not good at it in general, unless they are fascinating on an intellectual or im trying to pry into their soul and figure them out.
> 
> have you ever had sex in nature/outdoors deep in the woods?


Yes. I once gave a BJ in the woods... actually it was my first time with anyone ever I believe.

The other time, I was at a park well after closing time making out with a cute redhead girl on a bench and against a wall. Damn was she cute. I miss her. 

Would you ever experiment with someone of the same gender?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I wouldn't mind giving it a go.

What is your favorite sex position?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> I wouldn't mind giving it a go.
> 
> What is your favorite sex position?


Haven't had sex enough to know.

Damn it I meant the same gender in my question rip.

Would you rather give or receive oral.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Receive it of course 

When was the first time you masturbated and what did you masturbate to?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> Receive it of course
> 
> When was the first time you masturbated and what did you masturbate to?


Oh god I don't fucking remember. Lol.

Would you make love to your computer?


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> Crowbo said:
> 
> 
> > Receive it of course
> ...


Of course. It understands me and my needs best.

What's the most bizarre fetish you have tried?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Alice Alipheese said:


> Of course. It understands me and my needs best.
> 
> What's the most bizarre fetish you have tried?


Someone once wanted to wear a diaper once. It was whatever but it made them happy so I let them.

Would you pee on someone :thinking:


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

if i was really in the mode to assert dominance/make them my property. maybe. but its rare i ever feel that way. 

would you ever sell your body for monies?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Alice Alipheese said:


> if i was really in the mode to assert dominance/make them my property. maybe. but its rare i ever feel that way.
> 
> would you ever sell your body for monies?


Depends. How ugly are they? If they're cute, definitely.

Would you ever let someone be as rough as they want with you


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sure, within reason. I'm all for rough so long as no one gets hurt. 


Would you let a girl peg you?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Would you let a girl peg you?


I don't think so. I prefer an exit only policy where arseholes are concerned.

Could you imagine never having sex again?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, but I hope reality doesn't mimic my imagination in that regard. 

If you had to choose, how many times a week would you have sex?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> If you had to choose, how many times a week would you have sex?


I *really* can't say. Some moments, several times a day; other moments, never. The only thing that appears to remain constant is how unreliable my desire is. I also don't think I can really answer the question without there being a specific someone I'd be having sex with. Without that, sex/libido becomes ... completely abstract in some sense. There's nothing to anchor it to.

If I leave my libido entirely down to pure Se-lust, it flickers endlessly like a 50s TV screen. If it also includes a Fe connection to a specific someone, there is (hopefully) some stability to it.

Would you have sex with more than one person at a time if everyone wanted to?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sure, I'd give it a try at least.


If you happened to come across a couple having sex in secret, would you be interested in spying on them?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> If you happened to come across a couple having sex in secret, would you be interested in spying on them?


Probably, depends on the circumstances. Are they attractive? Is there risk of detection? I am moderately into voyerism and exhibitionism, but I wouldn't want to spy on any old couple in any old circumstances.

Would you do it in a box truck with one way mirrors parked on a busy street? The one-way mirrors allow you to see outside as if the walls were windows, but no one can see in from the outside - the walls appear completely black. You see everything, no one on the outside sees anything.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Probably, depends on the circumstances. Are they attractive? Is there risk of detection? I am moderately into voyerism and exhibitionism, but I wouldn't want to spy on any old couple in any old circumstances.
> 
> Would you do it in a box truck with one way mirrors parked on a busy street? The one-way mirrors allow you to see outside as if the walls were windows, but no one can see in from the outside - the walls appear completely black. You see everything, no one on the outside sees anything.


Sure, everyone knows I'm an exhibitionist. 

But there's a suspicious amount of detail in that description :wink:

If you had to have sex everyday or once a month, which one would you choose?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> But there's a suspicious amount of detail in that description


Because the truck actually exists, they make porn videos in it.



Aridela said:


> If you had to have sex everyday or once a month, which one would you choose?


Depends entirely on who with. Good connection = everyday, bad connection = once a month.

If you could only have period sex or no sex at all, which would you pick?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Because the truck actually exists, they make porn videos in it.


Intrigued. 




> Depends entirely on who with. Good connection = everyday, bad connection = once a month.
> 
> If you could only have period sex or no sex at all, which would you pick?


Nothing wrong with period sex.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Intrigued.


Google box truck sex or search any of the major porn sites.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Google box truck sex or search any of the major porn sites.


Not intrigued enough to Google stuff. 

No more research of any sort, I'm fed up :exterminate:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Not intrigued enough to Google stuff.
> 
> No more research of any sort, I'm fed up :exterminate:


You forgot to ask the next question.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You forgot to ask the next question.


My bad. 

Women with stap ons? Nay or Yay?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Women with stap ons? Nay or Yay?


I'd watch them do one another, but I prefer an exit only policy when it comes to arseholes.

Having sex or talking about it, if you only get to do one for the rest of your life?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'd watch them do one another, but I prefer an exit only policy when it comes to arseholes.
> 
> Having sex or talking about it, if you only get to do one for the rest of your life?


The former. 

First sexual position you've ever tried.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> First sexual position you've ever tried.


I don't remember. I remember I bled, but not the position. 

Name one position you haven't tried.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't remember. I remember I bled, but not the position.
> 
> Name one position you haven't tried.


Isn't that what girls do? 

There probably isn't any :smug:

Highest number of sexual partners a girl/guy you slept with has ever had?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Isn't that what girls do?


So they say.



> There probably isn't any :smug:


:whoa:



> Highest number of sexual partners a girl/guy you slept with has ever had?


No idea. Two of the three women I've been with were virgins. No. 2 had had boyfriends but I don't know how many; not very many, I shouldn't think.

What's the highest elevation you've had sex at?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> So they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not very high... probably Takayama (it says here it's 550 meters above sea level). 

If you could only have sex with a stinky partner or no sex at all, which one would you choose?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Not very high... probably Takayama (it says here it's 550 meters above sea level).
> 
> If you could only have sex with a stinky partner or no sex at all, which one would you choose?


I have a relatively unsensitive nose, probably wouldn't mind much - so I'd go with a stinky partner.

What's the longest you've gone with zero sex (including masturbation) as an adult?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I have a relatively unsensitive nose, probably wouldn't mind much - so I'd go with a stinky partner.
> 
> What's the longest you've gone with zero sex (including masturbation) as an adult?


Gee less than a month if we count in the solo fun; a year if we don't. 

Is Durian a potent aphrodisiac?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Gee less than a month if we count in the solo fun; a year if we don't.
> 
> Is Durian a potent aphrodisiac?


They say so. I mostly feel very mellow and at peace with Life, the Universe and Everything afterwards. Substances tend to affect me differently however ... like alcohol making me angry, aggressive and sleepy. Maybe some people feel horny after durian? No idea.

Worst sexual experience ever?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

The time I got a girl off and she totally ignored my needs.

Would you rather screw a girl from your home country or a girl from a country you formerly lived in?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> They say so. I mostly feel very mellow and at peace with Life, the Universe and Everything afterwards. Substances tend to affect me differently however ... like alcohol making me angry, aggressive and sleepy. Maybe some people feel horny after durian? No idea.
> 
> Worst sexual experience ever?


Hmm, interesting. Not selling it. 

Slightly overweight guy, which wasn't the issue. Smell was absolutely horrid though. We wasn't dirty either, just really stinky sweat. 

Sex in the shower/bath/ocean?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> The time I got a girl off and she totally ignored my needs.
> 
> Would you rather screw a girl from your home country or a girl from a country you formerly lived in?


I'd rather not screw a girl. 

But if it were a guy, I've had enough of the homegrown stuff. Hooray for globalisation. 

Zoophilia?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Sex in the shower/bath/ocean?


Looks and feels great - except that I'd need a ton of silicon lube for it not to hurt like hell.



Aridela said:


> Zoophilia?


Horses for courses? Not my cup of flea.


Best thing about sexual abstinence?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Looks and feels great - except that I'd need a ton of silicon lube for it not to hurt like hell.


Yeah, friction is a bitch. 





> Best thing about sexual abstinence?


Not having to deal with men.

Best sex you've ever had?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Best sex you've ever had?


Hard to say. The past gets fuzzy fast and I feel like I've barely scratched the surface. I'll settle for... The more my partner gets off and the more intensely she expresses it, the more I feel it. I guess in MBTI terms, the more for Fe to tap into, the better.

Receiving oral, yay or nay?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay most of the time. I get off on giving though.

Orgy? Yes or no.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Yay most of the time. I get off on giving though.
> 
> Orgy? Yes or no.


Depends. All men and me, yay; all women, one man, nay. 

Au naturelle or clean shaven?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Depends. All men and me, yay; all women, one man, nay.
> 
> Au naturelle or clean shaven?


No major difference, though trimming at least would be nice. I'd be more concerned with my partner's skin (ingrowns, skin irritation) etc. than their hair. Waxing/shaving isn't necessarily good for your skin.

Tying your partner down?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Somewhere in the middle. But if it's one extreme or the other, clean shaven.

NINJAd.

Definitely. I want my partner to give me the freedom to do some more slightly sadistic things... nothing too serious, but the fact that they can't get out unless they specifically say a safe word is hot to me. It also causes them a bit extra fear which is hot to me. I think I'm more fucked up in the head than I thought I was a few hours ago LOL

On top or on bottom?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Somewhere in the middle. But if it's one extreme or the other, clean shaven.
> 
> NINJAd.
> 
> ...


Both, depends on the mood. 

Foodstuffs?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Both, depends on the mood.
> 
> Foodstuffs?


No. I never understood the appeal of that. I like messy but not with food. Hmm.

Music or no music?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> No. I never understood the appeal of that. I like messy but not with food. Hmm.
> 
> Music or no music?


Frankly my dear, idgaf. 

Dom or sub?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Frankly my dear, idgaf.
> 
> Dom or sub?


Dom. 98% Dom...very dominant lol.. I've put a dog collar on a girl before ffs. But sometimes...just sometimes...I want to be treated like I'm way younger. I guess it's not as uncommon for people as I think, but for guys? I'd say it is.

The most normal thing people do in beds that you find disgusting


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Dom. 98% Dom...very dominant lol.. I've put a dog collar on a girl before ffs. But sometimes...just sometimes...I want to be treated like I'm way younger. I guess it's not as uncommon for people as I think, but for guys? I'd say it is.
> 
> The most normal thing people do in beds that you find disgusting


Haha, me too (re the collar). But I have my moments - I'd say 60% D/40% S. 

Eating. I hate crumbs.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Haha, me too (re the collar). But I have my moments - I'd say 60% D/40% S.
> 
> Eating. I hate crumbs.


TMLT forget their sexual question


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> TMLT forget their sexual question


Totes :laughing:

MBTI of your best sexual partner?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Totes :laughing:
> 
> MBTI of your best sexual partner?


Fuck if I know. The one I had the most fun with sexting was an INFJ. I ADORE INFJs. 

Type of the person you always wished you could fuck but never got the chance


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Type of the person you always wished you could fuck but never got the chance


All of them. But I'm not dead yet.

Why bother with sex?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> All of them. But I'm not dead yet.
> 
> Why bother with sex?


Makes you feel alive. 

Any major same sex crushes? @AnneM is my new girl crush.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Makes you feel alive.
> 
> Any major same sex crushes? @*AnneM* is my new girl crush.


If I was thus inclined, Jemaine Clement.










...however I don't like penises.

*Where would you take @AnneM?*


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> If I was thus inclined, Jemaine Clement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot air balloon flight; would break down her defences with champagne and whisper sweet nothings in her ear. 

Are funny girls/guys really sexy?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Are funny girls/guys really sexy?


There's mind sex, and there's body sex, and not always are the twain united.

*Favourite sex toy?*


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

This one is pretty good, although I don't really use toys all that much. 


* *














Ideal date?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> Hot air balloon flight; would break down her defences with champagne and whisper sweet nothings in her ear.


Don't you know by now I have no defenses??

I don't know how these stupid "ask a question up top or down under" threads work. So I guess I have to answer that question, huh? 
@Marvin the Dendroid I used to be pretty fond of my teddy bears when I was a teenager.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Oh shit. Now I have to think of a question......hmmmmm. 

How often do you think about God during sex?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Oh shit. Now I have to think of a question......hmmmmm.
> 
> How often do you think about God during sex?


Depends who with. It goes from "oh god, what did I step on now" to "god I have no idea how _this_ works..."




Aridela said:


> This one is pretty good, although I don't really use toys all that much.
> Ideal date?


Electric, with someone better than myself at all things Se. A slow appetizer of mind sex followed by five courses of everything else. Somewhere by the sea, warm enough for outdoor sex.

*Best sex move?*


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> This one is pretty good, although I don't really use toys all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal date?


Ah, when we overlap it's like we're already _doing it_. 

I wrote about my ideal date on an ENFP thread. It involves.....a cemetery.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Oh shit. Now I have to think of a question......hmmmmm.
> 
> How often do you think about God during sex?


Only when God is also my daddy 

Hot wax? Nay or Yay?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I'm just gonna leave y'all alone to enjoy this thread. This is driving me NUTZ! My fingers aren't as fast as yours.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Depends who with. It goes from "oh god, what did I step on now" to "god I have no idea how _this_ works..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I disagree, but guys seem to think BJs 
@AnneM Sex at the cemetery?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Aridela You asked about ideal _dates_. I said nothing about sex.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> @Aridela You asked about ideal _dates_. I said nothing about sex.


Oh well, that's one place off our list then. 

Favourite after sex activity?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Oh well, that's one place off our list then.
> 
> Favourite after sex activity?


Leaving without a trace.

Favorite before sex activity (besides foreplay and kissing)?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Leaving without a trace.
> 
> Favorite before sex activity (besides foreplay and kissing)?


What a cold bastard XD

Verbal sparring. 

Would you participate in porn?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> What a cold bastard XD
> 
> Verbal sparring.
> 
> Would you participate in porn?


Depends on what you mean...I have definitely posted pics/vids of myself on the internet so...I guess I would. Never with my face though.

Do you participate in the watching of porb


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Depends on what you mean...I have definitely posted pics/vids of myself on the internet so...I guess I would. Never with my face though.
> 
> Do you participate in the watching of porb


I used to watch porn for years, not so much anymore as I find it's becoming increasingly distasteful. 

People talk about dick size, but what about vagina size? Is there a Goldilocks there?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Aridela said:


> I used to watch porn for years, not so much anymore as I find it's becoming increasingly distasteful.
> 
> People talk about dick size, but what about vagina size? Is there a Goldilocks there?


Lol yes and they ruin it with toys.

Is sex still good when it's routine?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Backandyeow said:


> Lol yes and they ruin it with toys.
> 
> Is sex still good when it's routine?


Only if you're an ISTJ :kitteh:

What's the most "demeaning" position?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Backandyeow said:


> Lol yes and they ruin it with toys.
> 
> Is sex still good when it's routine?


Misinformation; size doesn't change because of the use of toys. 

It can be, if you still like the person and you're both into it. 

Is sex better after a long time of not doing it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Only if you're an ISTJ :kitteh:
> 
> What's the most "demeaning" position?


No position is demeaning; attitudes are. 

Best condom brand?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Is sex better after a long time of not doing it? Asking for a friend.


I'm not really qualified to say - sex has been too sporadic in my life to properly have had it in the first place.



Aridela said:


> Best condom brand?


No idea, haven't used them enough to have an opinion.


*If you couldn't use one sense next time you have sex, which would you pick and why - vision or smell?*


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'm not really qualified to say - sex has been too sporadic in my life to properly have had it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smell, vision is unimportant for me during sex. 

(Which maybe explains my taste in bfs :shocked

Massages. Erotic or not?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Smell, vision is unimportant for me during sex.
> 
> (Which maybe explains my taste in bfs :shocked


:rockon:



> Massages. Erotic or not?


Can be, depends entirely on how they're done. They require a certain level of comfort.

*Alcohol + sex, yay or nay?*


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glass of wine/pint of beer is ok, more is bad. Especially for the man. 

Ever been seduced h: ?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Ever been seduced h: ?


Afraid not. Live to see another day, yeah?

*Psychedelics or MDMA + sex?*


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Afraid not. Live to see another day, yeah?
> 
> *Psychedelics or MDMA + sex?*


From what I've heard, as long as I can get my dick hard, MDMA definitely.

Sucking dick in the pool? :thinking:


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Afraid not. Live to see another day, yeah?
> 
> *Psychedelics or MDMA + sex?*


Never dabbled with either, probably nay. 

Dopamine + oxytocin give the best high anyways.

Outdoorsy stuff is one thing, but what about having an audience?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> From what I've heard, as long as I can get my dick hard, MDMA definitely.
> 
> *Sucking dick* in the pool? :thinking:


And...this is where the conversation would end if this were online dating. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> And...this is where the conversation would end if this were online dating. #
> 
> Better luck next time.


I'm sorry for creeping you out? I'm not understanding what you're saying lol.



Aridela said:


> Never dabbled with either, probably nay.
> 
> Dopamine + oxytocin give the best high anyways.
> 
> Outdoorsy stuff is one thing, but what about having an audience?


Depends. Are they attractive?

What type do you think would most likely to be a stripper?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> I'm sorry for creeping you out? I'm not understanding what you're saying lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hun, it takes more than this to creep me out. 

It's just that I find porn lingo distasteful; it's lacking finesse. 

ESFP. 

Least likely type to use protection during sex?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Hun, it takes more than this to creep me out.
> 
> It's just that I find porn lingo distasteful; it's lacking finesse.
> 
> ...


Is sucking dick porn lingo lol? How would you say it? Giving a blowjob...that sounds even more distasteful. One could say fellatio but that sounds too formal. :thinking: :laughing:

ESxP...I've stupidly done it a time or two. Never again.

Type most likely to want to be collared all the time :thinking:...I have a feeling ISFPs might like that...


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

<.< not me, for sure. nope, never. (never tried)>.> umm. probably iXXp are most privy to it. 

whats the most embarassing thing to happen to you whilst participating in the sexual activities?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Alice Alipheese said:


> whats the most embarassing thing to happen to you whilst participating in the sexual activities?


:thinking:







...I guess being stared at by three cats while doing it in the garden? I haven't been spontaneous enough to get into any really embarrassing stuff.

*Who do you want to have sex with right now?*


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly? an INFJ girl in Moscow who I haven't spoken to in a few weeks and possibly never will speak to again.

What national monument do you most want to have sex on.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, the Statue of Liberty. Would be kinda cool to say "I had sex with Lady Liberty."

If you could have sex with a country (a stereotypical personified version), which one would it be?


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Italy from Hetalia is a cutie

Which two groups of people would you want to watch interbreed?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Italy from Hetalia is a cutie
> 
> Which two groups of people would you want to watch interbreed?


Americans and Canadians. That way, we can have enough Americans in Canada to have a casus belli on the basis of freeing my ethnic brethren.

Tie up or be tied up


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Tie them up. 



If you could have sex with an historical figure, which one would you go for?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Oh, thank you, God, for letting me get on this thread at this point. 

Why do I have to choose?? Sigh. 

Michael Faraday. 

He wouldn't, though. So I'd have to drug him. 

What's sexier: straight up nudity, or revealing lingerie? Less is more? More is less?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

More is less. I like a tease more than I like straight up nudity. Dress modest but with a hit of sensuality and I'm all in. Hell, wear a nice dress with lingerie underneath or no panties and let me catch a glimpse and I'll be putty in your fingers.

Do you enjoy talking about sex with strangers?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> Do you enjoy talking about sex with strangers?


Oh, absolutely _never_. 

Do you think it would be cool if humans had those barbed penises like cats that keep the female from getting away?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Oh, absolutely _never_.
> 
> Do you think it would be cool if humans had those barbed penises like cats that keep the female from getting away?


Kinky. h: :kitteh: kitteh is actually surprisingly fitting here.

Does anyone else have trouble thinking of questions for this thread but want to continue?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Yes, I have trouble, but, no, I don't want to continue.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

No. 

Whats your favorite kind of music to have sex to? Or do you prefer no music?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> No.
> 
> Whats your favorite kind of music to have sex to? Or do you prefer no music?


Never had the opportunity.

Ever had sex with someone you actually care about?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes. I was pretty adament about wanting to lose my virginity only to someone I loved, which I did. 


Have you ever used a vibrator on yourself or with a partner?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> Yes. I was pretty adament about wanting to lose my virginity only to someone I loved, which I did.
> 
> 
> Have you ever used a vibrator on yourself or with a partner?


No, never.

Have you ever regretted having sex?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*thinks* I've regretted flirting with a girl or two. But I don't think so with sex, no. 


Where did you have your first sexual experience with someone?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> *thinks* I've regretted flirting with a girl or two. But I don't think so with sex, no.
> 
> 
> Where did you have your first sexual experience with someone?


When I was 13 or so. Got a blowjob from a close friend.

First place you had sex?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

My bedroom. 


If you were to do some sexual roleplay, what would you like you and your partner to dress up as?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> My bedroom.
> 
> 
> If you were to do some sexual roleplay, what would you like you and your partner to dress up as?


Honestly? Hmmm...I'd probably make my...hmmm...cowboy. go fuck out in the barn. That sounds fun.

If you could fuck anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

:tongue: On a train in a private luxury carriage as it drives through miles of serene countryside, that would be nice. 


What personality trait do you find the most sexy?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> :tongue: On a train in a private luxury carriage as it drives through miles of serene countryside, that would be nice.
> 
> 
> What personality trait do you find the most sexy?


Hmmm... flirtatiousness. I live flirting so I find that trait very sexy.

Which trait instantly makes you want to fuck someone?


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

a bitchy attitude, makes me want to show them their place. is that bad? :3 

what can someone do that is an instant turn off?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Alice Alipheese said:


> what can someone do that is an instant turn off?


A gazillion things. Curse durian, smoke a cigarette, diss durian, talk about all their love for fashion, make eyes at my durian, declare their love for any number of vacuous pop stars, say they can't stand durian, pronounce "forte" as "for-tay", hate on durian, list all the cool places they've been to and all the cool people they know, wrinkle their nose at my durian, invite other people in to disturb ("join") our conversation, the list goes on.

*What would you never do sexually with a consenting partner?*


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> smoke a cigarette, declare their love for any number of vacuous pop stars, invite other people in to disturb ("join") our conversation


But are these things canceled out by properly pronouncing forte??? I was actually going to start a thread on that very subject a few weeks ago.....the paralysis I feel when I need to say that word and know that everyone will think I'M mispronouncing it. 




> *What would you never do sexually with a consenting partner?*


Anal. Gross.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I hate thinking of these questions. Sigh.

Would you pee on someone if they asked you to?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> I hate thinking of these questions. Sigh.
> 
> Would you pee on someone if they asked you to?


No, but if they paid me to. 

Is sex important in an otherwise loving relationship?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes, probably not in the beginning but in the end you need it to evolve/extend the relationship or take it a step further. 

What is your limit until now in what you have consented to do with your partner in bed when they pushed you enough to play outside your comfort zone?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> But are these things canceled out by properly pronouncing forte??? I was actually going to start a thread on that very subject a few weeks ago.....the paralysis I feel when I need to say that word and know that everyone will think I'M mispronouncing it.


I have a forgiving heart. They'd get a second chance.



AnneM said:


> I hate thinking of these questions. Sigh.
> 
> Would you pee on someone if they asked you to?


No. I've managed to work my way into a fair number of kinks, but those of an excrementary character escape me entirely. What do pee and poo have with sex to do??? I can maybe understand why some like anal, but it seems unnecessarily complicated to me, for little gain.



Aridela said:


> Is sex important in an otherwise loving relationship?


Not necessarily. If you're healthy and under 60-70 years of age, you probably need to find an outlet though. Somewhere.



SirCanSir said:


> What is your limit until now in what you have consented to do with your partner in bed when they pushed you enough to play outside your comfort zone?


No one has ever pushed me beyond my comfort zone  Generally speaking, I tend to have a "why not?" attitude to things. Unless I've tried a few times and concluded it's not for me. If it's something new, I'd probably have a go out of pure curiosity.


*If you were in a loving relationship and your partner became permanently paralysed from neck down, would you give up on sex for the rest of your life so as not to betray or abandon your partner?*


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't like thinking about those situations.

Would you abandon a partner if they couldn't make you cum EVER


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> I don't like thinking about those situations.
> 
> Would you abandon a partner if they couldn't make you cum EVER


I think that is a literal impossibility. A rock could probably make me cum after sufficient amounts of non-cumming.

Would you do it in the air if you had a private plane?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I think that is a literal impossibility. A rock could probably make me cum after sufficient amounts of non-cumming.
> 
> Would you do it in the air if you had a private plane?


Why the fuck wouldn't I?!

Would you do it in a submarine if you had a private room?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Why doing sex in a submarine ? Better keep money to have an room with amazing aquarium and a luxury decoration we can speak about funny things and debat and feel good and have better sex on long term. 

Did you prefer love or perfect body for years ?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Did you prefer love or perfect body for years ?


Not sure I understand your question. Are you asking which of these two I would pick?

1. Ugly body but we love one another
2. There's no love between us but she has a perfect body

How could anyone pick #2 "for years"??? I mean, a one-night stand maybe, but how do you stay with someone for years if literally the only thing they have that you like is their body?

Maybe I misunderstood your question*.*


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

since someone failed to ask a question... ill answer the same one he did.

love, perfect body with a sand paper personality MIGHT make it one night. 

whats the weirdest everyday item youve used as a sex toy?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Alice Alipheese said:


> since someone failed to ask a question... ill answer the same one he did.
> 
> love, perfect body with a sand paper personality MIGHT make it one night.
> 
> whats the weirdest everyday item youve used as a sex toy?


Shoe laces as a cock ring.

Fucking on a boat or a plane?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

boat, so I can then make "they ship us" puns. Longest you've last?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Longest I've lasted at what? If you mean sex then.. A few hours idk 

Have you been sexted in public before?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Absolutely. Plenty of times in fact...in places I probably shouldn't have.

Have you ever felt someone up in public?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Sexted in public? You mean someone texting with me or someone talking dirty to me in person while in public? I thought Sexting only applies for texting-sex if you can call it sex. 

Well I think ive done both but the second one usually doesnt last since im not shameless enough to do that where others can listen or an exhibitionist. So i would always end it quickly or joke to cover it.

Not much of a fan tbh. There is a time for everything, no need to be desperate to get it and be an eyesore for those around. If we want to do it that badly we can just leave and go somewhere more private to have fun instead of restricting ourselves. 


*Worst experience in sex?*

Edit: ninjaed by a horny horse. 

Yes I have, especially in crowdy places people get wasted.

Answered to the horse ^

My above question still stands.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

[It's a lot of fun for me to do it because part of the game is making sure people don't see us. I've done it in a truck in a park and people around us possibly seeing us was a total turn on/exhilarating experience.

Probably the few times I was on SSRIs when I couldn't get an erection with a hookup and totally embarrassed myself.

Longest time edged for?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think about 2 or 3 hours? But I was also on SS/NRI's so not sure if that counts? but close to 2 hours without. 

(Also, to the SSRI thing... I'll take the ED in exchange for having no issue there, but then either taking forever to get off or not actually feeling anything pleasurable once you do :crazy 


Thing you are into sexually that most people would never guess? Doesn't have to be a kink or anything, could just be something that doesn't seem to match your personality or breaks a stereotype.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Thing you are into sexually that most people would never guess? Doesn't have to be a kink or anything, could just be something that doesn't seem to match your personality or breaks a stereotype.


Various scenarios involving multiple people and at least one softly dominant woman. No whips or anything, just a commanding yet soft/romantic presence.

*Worst sexual fear?*


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Various scenarios involving multiple people and at least one softly dominant woman. No whips or anything, just a commanding yet soft/romantic presence.
> 
> *Worst sexual fear?*


Having a girl fake an orgasm.

Best type of lingerie :thinking:

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing but a cat ear head band
Best girl/boy?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Nothing but a cat ear head band
> Best girl/boy?


Oh God, petite redhead cowgirl type...made out with her on a park bench for 2 hours at like 10Pm with no one around. Fuck was she sensual. I loved it. Fuckkkkk.

Worst boy/girl?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> Oh God, petite redhead cowgirl type...made out with her on a park bench for 2 hours at like 10Pm with no one around. Fuck was she sensual. I loved it. Fuckkkkk.
> 
> Worst boy/girl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Worst I've done with? Well I'm a virgin so I can't really say yet. :laughing:

Have you tried 69?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

No, but with the right girl, I probably would. Don't know if I'd want to be on top.

Haha you have to not be a virgin bro. It's easy. Joking it's really not.

Ever had someone grind against you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> Have you tried 69?


I don't like it... I spaz out when I feel anything, so I can't focus on his pleasure. Plus I take longer—I'm sure he drowns halfway through. 

Are you loud?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Age 12? Wtf
> 
> Olympic because it looks romantic
> 
> Have you ever recieved an unsolicited nude?


Yeah...it was actually statutory rape. The guy was 14-15...

Olympic is nice. I really want to go to Denali National Park and do it there.

No. I've never sent one either. I always ask specifically if they want to see.

When's the last time you sent a nude?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Never because i'm not a weird guy make his face and internet and spamme his thread and harass an INTJ 3W4


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Never because i'm not a weird guy make his face and internet and spamme his thread and harass an INTJ 3W4


Nice! It would help if I knew what the fuck you were trying to say. Piss off.

You say I harass you, and here you are harassing me. Go be hypocritical somewhere else.
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> Nice! It would help if I knew what the fuck you were trying to say. Piss off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I said I never did it because I'm not a sleazy guy who puts his head on the internet and all the time talks about weird sex issues on the internet

Eddit

And harass a guy who called Abbalmadon Arc V on discord


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I said I never did it because I'm not a sleazy guy who puts his head on the internet and all the time talks about weird sex issues on the internet


 I'm not afraid to put my head on the internet because I'm not ashamed of how I look? I'm also not sleazy. You're the one who talked about how you want to sleep with a girl who "loved" you only because she has a lot of money and a nice ass. Who the fuck is the sleazy one now? 

Piss off, yo. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never sent a nude. Suggestive cleavage pics yes. Never full on nudes.

In your opinion, kinkiest thing you've done.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I've never sent a nude. Suggestive cleavage pics yes. Never full on nudes.
> 
> In your opinion, kinkiest thing you've done.


I once put a dog collar on a girl in public. It was night time and I'm sure no one saw it, but it's still kinky...

Would you rather sit on a guy's face or just lay down and let him do his thing?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> I'm not afraid to put my head on the internet because I'm not ashamed of how I look? I'm also not sleazy. You're the one who talked about how you want to sleep with a girl who "loved" you only because she has a lot of money and a nice ass. Who the fuck is the sleazy one now?
> 
> Piss off, yo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I never say i speak about you. 

First i never say i want to sleep with a girl because she have money.

I say i have interest in her because she have money and much more like talent. You just manipulate and take personnal information and play the white knight. 

I never specify i speak about you. You just take it personal insulmt and judge me like an racist. You have the SAME logic than nazi and the SAME logic like KKK. 
Funny american white male Cisgendered and judge people faster without question and insult them. Thats sound funny. Are you german ? Or have you some past family in KKK ? Funny when you see stats about how many people are extrem in this place. 

But i'm not accusing or point anybody her. AND you speak about stuff personnal you don't understand and don't know the specific situation and attack me and insult me ? What a funny one. 

First the girl don't love me at the begin she want nothing but fun and its after Days i accept she says to me he begin to have feeling. 

Second you use personnal subject to attack me without any honor or values.

Mmmmh.. Who use that ? fast and violent and personnal ? Mmmhh ? german at WW2 ?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> I once put a dog collar on a girl in public. It was night time and I'm sure no one saw it, but it's still kinky...
> 
> Would you rather sit on a guy's face or just lay down and let him do his thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


But if you don't calm down i promise make you a trial for personnal attacj and insult and harassment with one of the best lwayers in Paris and NY and for all of that I PROMISE you gonna regret all your life touching me without thinking before.

1 The girl don't love me first for fun so i never abuse 
2 the girl is loving me after days and thats why i prefer be direct and say to her i prefer to let her to choose 
3 I never lie to her explaining to her she is cute have many talent but i'm not in love so fast so she have to choose
4 If you have a personnal problem to me i have a lot of friends in France and America can show you how sweet i'am if you want to see me in real if you want be personnal i can show you how kinky i'am. 

5 i save people and go to africa to donate and build home an some arabic country when a White ass like yours give me lesson about humanity never fucking do So BE AT YOUR PLACE


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> But if you don't calm down i promise make you a trial for personnal attacj and insult and harassment with one of the best lwayers in Paris and NY and for all of that I PROMISE you gonna regret all your life touching me without thinking before


Oh you're gonna fucking Sue me now, huh tough guy? Go on, get it all out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

DrEquine said:


> Oh you're gonna fucking Sue me now, huh tough guy? Go on, get it all out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He threatens to sue everyone. 
I'd ignore it before the thread gets shut down.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> He threatens to sue everyone.
> I'd ignore it before the thread gets shut down.


Yeah, I'm just gonna ignore him. Haha.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> Oh you're gonna fucking Sue me now, huh tough guy? Go on, get it all out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


But if you don't calm down i promise make you a trial for personnal attacj and insult and harassment with one of the best lwayers in Paris and NY and for all of that I PROMISE you gonna regret all your life touching me without thinking before.

1 The girl don't love me first for fun so i never abuse
2 the girl is loving me after days and thats why i prefer be direct and say to her i prefer to let her to choose
3 I never lie to her explaining to her she is cute have many talent but i'm not in love so fast so she have to choose
4 If you have a personnal problem to me i have a lot of friends in France and America can show you how sweet i'am if you want to see me in real if you want be personnal i can show you how kinky i'am.

5 i save people and go to africa to donate and build home an some arabic country when a White ass like yours give me lesson about humanity never fucking do So BE AT YOUR PLACE
i'm not gonna loose time

You attack me you play the bad boy go to my country GO to me play the bad boy. You just for me an funny one and ridiculous insect and people harass me like you are very often placed by society at their place and i never see them and i'm happy of it. 

Goobye and if you have balls to see me tell me. 

Your actions is extremist bad intolerant , weird insultant , intolerant , hateful , discriminant , lack of trying understand others vision , without any compassion , confuse. All synonym of racism. 
You play the good guy her but the day the world get hard you one of the first get inhuman. I speak about question not you her so don'"t play the victim card. Action is not people/
But like batman said people is defined by action. 

Did you like being fucked by KKK ancestors ? A good question. Kinky.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> He threatens to sue everyone.
> I'd ignore it before the thread gets shut down.


So back on topic, I'll ask a new question: do you think it's possible to make a dick pic erotic?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

DrEquine said:


> So back on topic, I'll ask a new question: do you think it's possible to make a dick pic erotic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes. I think you could make it downright artistic with the right elements. 

Would you ever pose for nude artwork?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Yes. I think you could make it downright artistic with the right elements.
> 
> Would you ever pose for nude artwork?


I...would love to...but I feel too fat to do that. I have a dad bod. I feel like it would be erotic to have people admire my form. Wow that sounds dumb when I say it.

Would you ever do a spread in Playboy if they offered you one and would pay well?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Sure, unless my bf isn't happy with it 

How many times have you made someone orgasm in one session?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Sure, unless my bf isn't happy with it
> 
> How many times have you made someone orgasm in one session?


I don't know...I think two. Haven't really had sessions like that. It's hard to explain.

Where do you most want cum?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

o/////o Ah... I don't know... I guess where ever the other person wants it...

Would you have sex outdoors in the snow?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

No.

Would you like to take an average human penis up your arse?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I have; depends on my mood. 

Sex with parents sleeping next door?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aridela said:


> Sex with parents sleeping next door?


Yikes! I only saw the first three words of that question!!!

I have this problem every time we're at either of our parents' houses. I just can't relax. 

So, yes? No? I mean, if alcohol or drugs are involved, I can usually manage it. 


Sex with Jesus picture staring at you?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AnneM said:


> Yikes! I only saw the first three words of that question!!!
> 
> I have this problem every time we're at either of our parents' houses. I just can't relax.
> 
> ...


Tough one. I think back to that dogma scene where alan rickman says they think sex is funny. And if god is always watching us, then does the picture really matter? He's gonna see the freaky stuff anyway. So it would depend on my mood. I may turn the pic around or yell "hope you enjoyed the show"


Use food during sex or no?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Hellena Handbasket (I'm just inserting this reply, so proceed.) I _have_ been saying that to my Jesus picture, after sex and masturbation. I just say, "Hope you enjoyed that as much as I did, Jesus!!!"


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Tough one. I think back to that dogma scene where alan rickman says they think sex is funny. And if god is always watching us, then does the picture really matter? He's gonna see the freaky stuff anyway. So it would depend on my mood. I may turn the pic around or yell "hope you enjoyed the show"
> 
> 
> Use food during sex or no?


No. It's just messy.

Having your partner get your drunk on purpose before sex?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like my operating in that area when drunk but depends on mood. I guess I would just for fun. I ve never done it on purpose before.

Do you like leaving signs that show your partner is your ''property''?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> I don't like my operating in that area when drunk but depends on mood. I guess I would just for fun. I ve never done it on purpose before.
> 
> Do you like leaving signs that show your partner is your ''property''?


Yes. Bite marks (obviously no broken skin), bruises, etc.

Consensual non-consent?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Yikes! I only saw the first three words of that question!!!
> 
> I have this problem every time we're at either of our parents' houses. I just can't relax.
> 
> ...


Tbh I think Jesus is hawt. So yes. 


@DrEquine Always consensual.


Would you eat sushi off your SO's bare chest?


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

yes, yes i would. nom nom nom, and then we can play with whipcream or something.

rim jobs, yay or nay?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Wtf is that..

Ew no 

Would you try kama sutra ?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Tbh I think Jesus is hawt. So yes.
> 
> 
> @DrEquine Always consensual.
> ...


Consensual non-consent is consensual. It's like where your partner wants to struggle against you or fight back


Alice Alipheese said:


> yes, yes i would. nom nom nom, and then we can play with whipcream or something.
> 
> rim jobs, yay or nay?


No one goes near my asshole.

Deepthroating or naw?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah. 

What's your favorite genre/ category of porn?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> Nah.
> 
> What's your favorite genre/ category of porn?


Hmmmmm...I like watching body worship tbh, specifically girls worshipping dick. 

Ever had someone cum inside you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes.

Being woken up for sex or let you sleep?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Yes.
> 
> Being woken up for sex or let you sleep?


Ha, neither of those.

Also, I forgot...some of my favorite porn is hegreart because it's so sensual and erotic and a lot better than the hardcore stuff.

Ever talked about sex with friends?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

woken up.

have you ever hd sex in a car?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

No, too cramped so it's a turnoff.

Had sex in public transport vehicle?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

no. been bitten very hard during sex?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Saiyed En Sabah Nur said:


> no. been bitten very hard during sex?


Fortunately no but ive bitten very hard heh.

What do you define as power struggle in bed?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fortunately no but ive bitten very hard heh.
> 
> What do you define as power struggle in bed?


Who gets tied up and made to beg and plead.

Kinkiest thing you've ever done?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

